

No-bullshit email system - Ideka

You register with a username and a password. The username must be alphanumeric and must fit within the local part of an email. But actually let&#x27;s limit it to 32 characters (instead of 64), we&#x27;ll need more space later. Let&#x27;s say your register as &quot;johndoe&quot;.<p>You are assigned a randomly generated unique id with all kinds of symbols and shit (because it will act as a salt). Let&#x27;s say for you it&#x27;s &quot;!#$!$%^!@#$^#$^@#$^!&quot; (which yes, I got by holding shift and mashing on the numbers).<p>Now let&#x27;s say you want to register for twitter, and of course, you need an email for that. So you log in to my website (let&#x27;s call it example.com), and go to &quot;Create new hash address&quot;. You type &quot;twitter&quot;. Your new email is the sha256 of your unique id + a new random id (let&#x27;s say &quot;%@*@%!#$^&amp;%!#$!&quot;) + &quot;twitter&quot;, so:<p>6e6d7f7e10c619267682de5b5867679a510de1c3f2e5df8c852cf909d16407b4@example.com<p>(Rather long but it&#x27;s a valid email.)<p>You copy-paste that shit and register with it.<p>You can create as many addresses as you want. There is no spam filters. You can see exactly where you&#x27;re receiving exactly which kind of spam from. You can know exactly what services shared your email with advertisers or spammers.<p>And you can filter all of that shit. Your inbox is a combined set of different addresses of your choice, or you can check each address individually.<p>Somebody automatically opted you in to some unholy mailing list? Some newsletter you don&#x27;t care about? Any kind of bullshit at all? Maybe something you actually wanted at some point but don&#x27;t care about anymore and can&#x27;t figure out how to disable now? Just filter the address out of your inbox. Don&#x27;t look at that shit again until you actually need to.<p>Now you want your buddy to send you emails. You go to &quot;Create new friendly address&quot;. You type &quot;friends&quot;. Your new email is johndoe.friends@example.com.
======
anton_gogolev
Gmail Plus Addressing[0] is very similar to what you're suggesting.

[0]:
[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/a/2594](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/a/2594)

~~~
0942v8653
The websites that are smart enough to count '+' as a valid character are
probably smart enough to strip off that part when selling your email.

~~~
zachlatta
There might be cases where that is true, but I haven't found that to be the
case. I've caught a couple services distributing my email with the '+' in it.

~~~
bbcbasic
Then bounce everything sent to the root.

------
allendoerfer
I think, spam is not the problem, email end-users are facing today. Filters
are good enough.

People who want to register themselves to services with different email-
addresses are likely to find a way to do so.

------
anonymouz
A bit like SpamGourmet [1].

[1] [https://www.spamgourmet.com](https://www.spamgourmet.com)

